# amber mason jar



## bubbas dad (Jun 1, 2007)

i have question for the forum about amber mason jars. although i don't collect jars i've always wanted to own an amber masaon jar in nice condition, the darker the better. what  price range do the orginal amber mason jars run and how hard are they to find?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 1, 2007)

they arent too hard to find if you know where to look, there are some on ebay all the time they go between $60-$100 sometimes more depending on the shade


----------



## bobclay (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi John,

 Be very cautious though...there are MANY repro Mason type jars available in amber today. Here are the most recent ones:

Most recent 1858 repros

 About the most common authentic amber 1858 is the MASON'S (cross) PATENT NOV 30TH 1858. Average quarts bring around $125, nice half gallons a bit more and the pints bring an arm, a leg and one or two fingers. 

 Then pricewise, come the plain amber 1858s, with no maker's monogram. Depending upon the shade amber quarts sell around $150 and up. Then the amber CFJCo. where nice amber quarts run $400-$600. Amber Keystone 1858s are available but pricey too.

 A good amber 1858 is a pretty jar and a solid investment. Watch out for the repros though!  Good luck!  []

 Bob


----------



## epgorge (Jun 1, 2007)

Ask around the forum, someone may have one they want to sell. I got this one from Cookie. He has a great collection and always acquiring new and weedng old. BobClay is one of the most informed individuals on jars here. Perhaps, he coul help you.

  Ep.


----------



## epgorge (Jun 1, 2007)

.


----------



## LC (Jun 2, 2007)

Some one please correct me if I am wrong, but isn't the quart amber Lightning Jar, #227 on the bottom a repo jar ?


----------



## bobclay (Jun 2, 2007)

There are repro amber Trade Mark Lightning jars (they are not Mason jars though) and the quart repros are base embossed PUTNAM 227. But there are also authentic amber Lightnings with the 227 number too.

 The repro Lightnings all have smooth lips, an authentic one should have a ground lip. The repro's lids are unembossed and very rough and the new ones have a high knob on the top of them and a very squared off wire bail. The repros PUTNAM 227 is shorter and more square than authentic ones base embossing. And last, on the repros, the side mould seams stop at the base of the jar. On the authentic Lightnings, these side mould seams run into the bottom about an inch.











 Bob


----------

